# Getting Serious



## fadedpolaris (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, I'm new to this forum. Been lurking for a few days while my approval went through. Anywho, it has always been said to me that in order to be truly successful in your dieting, you should let others know, so you're less likely to slip up...so here I am!

I'm 5'8, and currently 230 lbs, which if I'm not mistaken, makes me obese. I've been told I carry it well, but that is neither here nor there. Overweight is overweight. Two months ago, I was closer to 250, so that's a major improvement. 

In the prime of my life (When I was about 15-16) I was 150 lbs, so that is my goal weight. I'm still wondering if that's reasonable, since I turned about 22, my hips have become quite wide, with no childbirth/pregnancy needed. I may need to be willing to handle a few more pounds so that I don't look too disproportionate.

Uhm, well, hi! Any questions/comments/chatter/etc. is very welcome. Thank you.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Well, you are at the right site for information from all of the forums. Read through some of the post here about dieting and loosing weight. You can also do searches on each forum, if you are looking for any special type of information. You may get all kinds of answers, so just take an average of them all and enjoy the reading. Like I wrote before, 3500 cal is a pound, so for each 3500 cal you burn over what you take in, you will loose a pound and for each 3500 cal you take in over what you burn, you gain a pound. So, it takes time to gain and loose. Don't expect anything overnight and don't get discouraged. Lori Christen (sp) has some good info on this site. No carbs, and anything close to PALEO is good for you.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome fadedpolaris! Sounds like you are already off to a good start. 

I don't know if you teen weight will be your ideal weight now. I got down to my high school weight doing Weight Watchers, but I just could not stay there. My metabolism is MUCH slower now, even though I do regular exercise. I do better off about 12-15 above my HS weight. Oddly enough, I was wearing a smaller size when I lost my weight than in HS, so either the sizing has drastically changed in the past 40 years, or my weight is just distributed differently.

When you hit 175-180, see how you feel. If you are comfortable there, just stay there. If not, loose a few more. You don't have to be a certain weight just because a chart says that is where you need to be. If you are happy & healthy a *few *pounds over, it is no big deal.

Good luck, and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## fadedpolaris (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks, guys.

I'm definitely more about being healthy than being skinny/being a certain size. I don't understand the obsession with that. haha.

Next weight-in is wednesday, so I will see you then.


----------



## devittjl (Jun 24, 2004)

Sees you lost 20 pounds in the last 2 months, DURING THE HOLIDAYS!!!
Keep doing what your doing.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Sounds like you are off to a good start. I need to get my motivation back. Keep it up. Pam


----------



## fadedpolaris (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, here I am for weigh-in #2.

224. 

Six pounds is better than I thought it'd be. I haven't been exercising very much. (Lazy, lazy.) I've been eating pretty well, so that's the majority of the loss.

During the day, I usually have a fruit smoothie. Nothing but fruit in there. I keep most of it frozen, and let it thaw partially so it blends nicely. It's mostly berries, so good antioxidants and fiber in there. Usually mango, too.
If I eat something else, it's small or snack-y, so that way I don't feel guilty about having a normal dinner with my boyfriend.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

For exercise, one thing to keep in mind is that every little bit helps.

A good set of stretches once in the morning, before you dress, helps you get started, and once in the afternoon/evening, either before you change into some nice close for your BF or before you change for bed, will help your metabolism, and it will also keep you limber; it counts as exercise, even if it's not much.

Also, having a yoga mat or something else that's soft to lay on, set on the floor between your bed and the shower will help remind you do do some leg lifts or crunches or something, too.

You don't have to spend a lot of money; my mat is a soft fuzzy blanket that I have folded over several times. I really like it because it's soft and fuzzy and does a better job of cushioning than a yoga mat or other commercially available product, and since it's comfortable, I actually use it. (The fact that an exercise item is _expensive_ doesn't move the needle at all! _Comfort_ is what matters to me!)


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, 6 pounds in one week sounds like an awful lot!!!! Average is usually 1-2 pound a week for safe weight loss. Are you eating enough?


----------



## fadedpolaris (Jan 8, 2013)

Without really measuring, I know I'm getting around 1200 calories a day. I think it's just coming off so fast, because I was usually eating double that, or more, a day.

When work starts up for me, I know I'll be eating a little more because I'll be more active. As of right now, I'm pretty sedentary.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Travis in Louisiana said:


> Well, you are at the right site for information from all of the forums. Read through some of the post here about dieting and loosing weight. You can also do searches on each forum, if you are looking for any special type of information. You may get all kinds of answers, so just take an average of them all and enjoy the reading. Like I wrote before, 3500 cal is a pound, so for each 3500 cal you burn over what you take in, you will loose a pound and for each 3500 cal you take in over what you burn, you gain a pound. So, it takes time to gain and loose. Don't expect anything overnight and don't get discouraged. Lori Christen (sp) has some good info on this site. No carbs, and anything close to PALEO is good for you.


Thanks, got it close (Lori Christie) :goodjob: Most still believe the lie that reducing calories over a long period of time will result in a permanent weight loss. What it accomplishes is a body that has now lowered its set point and as soon as the dieter begins increasing calories, the weight is gained back. That is the yo-yo effect so many dieters experience. Meanwhile, making changes to the style of eating, without reducing calories (no joke), and increasing physical activity? You lose it and keep it off!

I'd much rather enjoy eating Paleo and regularly exercising than riding on the roller-coaster of yo-yo dieting. On my Paleo thread, there are pictures of meals I eat. There is an incredible amount of recipes for Paleo online, and on Pinterest.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Tinker said:


> Wow, 6 pounds in one week sounds like an awful lot!!!! Average is usually 1-2 pound a week for safe weight loss. Are you eating enough?


Six pounds isn't a lot for the first week. When one starts a new diet, especially if it involves cutting back on the carbs, you lose a lot of water. After the first week or two weight loss will probably drop to 1-2 pounds/week.


----------



## fadedpolaris (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, it's been a while since I posted. Real life kicked in. My family eats so much junk and unhealthy food, so I thought I was doomed.

Today, I stepped on the scale with my eyes closed...and when I finally peeked...

220. So, thank God, I'm still on track.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Fadedpolaris, you are doing great!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

That's fantastick FP!!!!! I'm doin' the happy dance for you!!! 
YAY! KEEP GOING! KEEP GOING! KEEP GOING!!!


----------

